# Free ECUTEK upgrade and 2011 GTR Tuning



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

The GTR development never stops and we work on a continual improvement basis. However there are some major milestones which we have now passed which means we can offer new products to our customers.
We are delighted to announce the new RaceROM ECU upgrade for the 2008-2011 GTR 

As soon as we got the 2011 GTR we sent the ECU off to our technical partners ECUTEK within a couple of days they had disassembled the code to a level where we could tune and test the car further. 

Over the last couple of weeks they have delved further into the ECU code to get a full understanding of some of the new features Nissan have implemented like the “Save” mode. By the end of March Ecutek had completed all ECU disassembly and we delivered our 2011 car so they could check and prove each aspect of their work.

Here is our car strapped down on the ECUTEK’s in-house dyno


























Their excellent dyno makes fine tuning maps very easy. Below are some examples of the graphs produced at lower boost when we compared just VVT changes at the bottom and mid range. You can see the improvement in turbo response and torque from just these changes.


















Following this extra work with our demo car and after some further training we are now in a position to offer ECUTEK’s new RaceRom upgrades to both 2011 and 2008-2010 owners.

*What is RaceROM?*

RaceROM is a suite of feature enhancements available for the GTR OEM ECUs tuned with EcuTek tuning tools, which offers increased tuning & driving capabilities. 

*Why add Features to the Standard ECU?*

Without question, the OEM ECU offers the best cold start, driveability and refinement when compared to aftermarket ECU hardware. However, many aftermarket ECUs provide extra (generally motorsport related) features, that many enthusiasts desire. Unfortunately, when replacing the standard ECU with an aftermarket system, the refinement of the standard ECU is often lost.

(Below is a example of the type of Map display the FlashCAN software offers) 









Now with EcuTek RaceROM, this compromise is no longer necessary. By way of a software upgrade to the standard ECU, RaceROM adds many custom calibration options to the standard OEM ECU, offering features beyond the standard fuelling, ignition, and boost control, yet retaining its driveability, sophistication and fuel economy. Extra features that can be added include; switchable maps, higher boost limits, per gear boost control, larger fuel injector support, Speed Density, visual Knock warning levels, Sensor calibration and much more. 










GTR RaceROM also enables our FlashCAN GTR tuning software to measure and record extra diagnostic parameters, not accessible as standard. These parameters include knock correction in degrees, boost error, timing adjustment, mass airflow per bank and many others. This extra information enables us to quickly and accurately refine our custom maps to offer the very best performance for each individual car. The ECUTEK software lets us instantly look at the log file the ECU has just generated using a variety of display options for close analysis. The ECUTEK software will even allow the integration of external input devices like separate Wide Band Lambda sensors. 











*What does this mean for my Litchfield tuned GTR?*[/SIZE]

We have had much of the custom code for sometime but have not been in a position to release all the features to our customers until testing and security had been completed. For all our previous ECUTEK tuned customers we are offering a FREE upgrade to the full RaceROM software  This means your tune will be updated with the following options as standard:

*Adjustable boost* – We are able to make the boost adjustable using the Cruise control switches on the steering wheel. With the Cruise control switched off a quick flick of the Accel switch changes the Boost gauge on the Multi Function Display to show the current boost level. Moving the switch up and down again will raise and lower the desired boost level between our pre-set points.

*Switchable Economy map* – Using our experience and many of the changes observed in the 2011 GTRs “Save” mode we provide an enhanced Economy map known as “Road Mode”. This can be selected easily by holding down the Cruise control Cancel button for 1 second. These settings are geared around fuel consumption savings and will be ideal for normal commuting.

The original full power map, “Race Mode”, can be swapped back to at anytime by holding cancel button again.

These 2 features along with a range of other changes will further improve your enjoyment of our performance remaps.

*Big Power support*

The RaceROM custom code lets us easily setup cars with big horsepower without sacrificing control and refinement.

The Standard ECU has a number of internal limits which restrict how high some of the settings can go. RaceROM’s custom code lets us increase these to insure the calibrations are correctly scaled. For example Injector size can increase over the standard limit and we can also lift the Boost limit over the previous 8 bit maximums. Essential features when customers are looking to build 800bhp+ monsters :clap:

We also turn on the Speed Density control for our higher powered GTRs. This means that ECU will instantly switch from a MAF sensor based Load input to a MAP sensor input. Some of our more powerful cars have maxed out the MAF sensor scaling even when they are placed in a larger intake pipe. The beauty of this custom code is that you can take advantage of the key benefits of a MAF based system (idle control, cruise and partial throttles) and then at a pre-defined point the ECU seamless switches to the MAP sensor under load giving the best of both worlds 

The RaceROM software will now be standard fitment on all Litchfield upgrade packages and custom tunes.

*What next?*

As always the development continues, ECUTEK are working on the long term logging on the Flickr data recorder (incredible information that each car retains ), 2011 Gearbox/LC4 ROM information and the possibilities of making this backwards compatible and adding new ECU support to meet dealer requirements :clap:

If you have any questions please feel free to contact us at anytime 

Regards

Iain


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Just a quick 'thank you' to Iain and his team for fitting the complete Milltek system in conjunction with the new ECUTEC stage 2 upgrade on my new MY11 GTR.
First impression.......awesome
Second impression......even more awesome
Third impression.........less resonance but beautiful exhaust sound (won't be caught by the noise police again)
Fourth impression....... more economy

Overall I am stunned by the transformation and even before anything was done to the new car, it was quicker than my previous 09 model with a stage 2 Cobb Accessport. Now it is everything I personally want out of my new GTR. I will post a more technical bit of feedback when I have done more miles and possibly tracked it in 10 days time

Thanks again Iain


----------



## VG_R35 (Dec 31, 2009)

You guys always seem so thorough, patient and methodical with your work. Impressive.

I will definitely be speaking with you later this year.

Fascinating stuff.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Just a quick 'thank you' to Iain and his team for fitting the complete Milltek system in conjunction with the new ECUTEC stage 2 upgrade on my new MY11 GTR.


Thanks John, I was just about to give you a call to see what you thought  Enjoy the weekend.

Regards

Iain


----------



## mct (Oct 13, 2010)

*Nice work*

Looks great guys!

I picked up by 59 Reg GTR last week and love it. I get so tempted reading threads like this. I am the same as many people on here contemplating either a Cobb or Stage 1 ECUTek.

Now with this software being able to switch between maps, I am leaning more towards this I think 

Iain - Does this new set up cost more than a Stage 1 on your site? PM me if you prefer

Marc


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

We seem to be seeing quite a few facelift dynos that do not deliver the increased torque to 6000RPM (up from 5200RPM) that Nissan claim. Any idea why this is?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks very impressive Iain...will call you early next week reference your emails


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Impressive!


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Paul, I can only comment on my car on the ecutek dyno and at just over standard target boost (oem map) but the Milltek exhaust it made 540lbft. So I think completely stock it would around what Nissan claim.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

540lbft at stock boost from just an exhaust???


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Boost was up from 0.9bar to 1.05bar as the exhaust caused it to overshoot.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Iain will call you after the Track day tomorrow at Bedford for my FREE upgrade !!!


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Iain,

Will the scaling for larger injectors be matched so the MPG readout is also scaled correctly?

Will the "Save Mode" on the 2011 car now be redundant or will the switch still trigger that mode of operation?

Great work BTW!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Spoke to Iain earlier and he mentioned he's not going to be online for much of this weekend. I asked him this very question when contemplating ecutek or Cobb if I go for a 2011. He confirmed injector scaling on the mfd has been correctable for some time.

Can't comment on the other question!

Now just need someone to post some feedback on the 2011 with the Cobb.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

I have intermitent internet access at the moment.

Eddie currently I have set the 2011 cars up to have effectively 3 modes. Save Mode with all its usual functions plus a few tweeks. Then you have Road and Race modes on top 

As Adam has said there is a injector size input for the MFD fuel consumption display.

Regards

Iain


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks really good guys

pleased your pushing the 35


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Matt Black GT-R said:


> what is Save Mode?


Same as ben provided eco maps.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Matt Black GT-R said:


> what is Save Mode?


Piggy bank for all the fuel you'll save !


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Litchfield said:


> I have intermitent internet access at the moment.
> 
> Eddie currently I have set the 2011 cars up to have effectively 3 modes. Save Mode with all its usual functions plus a few tweeks. Then you have Road and Race modes on top
> 
> ...


Nice one Iain, that sounds like a winner :thumbsup: it is good to see that some of the esoteric programming that Nissan use to enhance the drivability of the stock car being used by Ecutek along with the seamless switch over with the MAFs.

Cheers to Adam for his quick answer too


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

enshiu said:


> Same as ben provided eco maps.


I *dont't* think it is (No doubt Ben / Iain will correct)

The Cobb Fuel maps are a revised low boost map ~.8 bar. Where I understand the stock 2011 / ECUTech 'flavour' is the 2011 car map with ~10% fuel saving that is done with some jiggery pokery (technical speak  )


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

The Save mode on the 2011 car does more than just drop the boost, these logs show some of the changes clearly  

The first pull is done in Save mode, the second starts off the same but then Save mode is turned off. 

Note how despite the driver asking for full throttle with the accelerator the ECU only opens the engine throttle slightly. When Save mode is switch off the engine throttle jumps to its normal position 


















There are a number of other changes as well, most of which we apply as part of our standard remaps 

Regards

Iain


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

IMHO Save Mode looks really dangerous if it limits throttle to about 25% even at full depression.

It would be very easy to imagine an (albeit rare) situation where someone chose to put the car into Save for a long drive to use a little less fuel, but then at some point something happened that meant you really need to accelerate hard to avoid a problem, such as object heading towards the car, or another car doing something stupid. You press the throttle expecting power and the car just says 'no way mate', you might be panicking and aren't exactly going to have time to reach look down and find the SAVE button mid-manouevre.

Leaning out the mixture, or changing up gears early for SAVE I can understand, but capping throttle-use is crazy.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

The car will still accelerate reasonably on 25% throttle with 0% wastegate duty, but if you pulled out to overtake and forgot it could cause a situation.

The alternative is to soften the first half of pedal travel, but then it can seem a little steep in comparison in the second half of pedal travel to be able to reach full throttle with full pedal.

The main thing is that tuner and driver are sensible about the setup. Personally having lived with it for a while in various settings I prefer the driver to have consistent throttle response, but others will appreciate customisation.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Whatever happened to just taking it easy with your right foot??


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> Whatever happened to just taking it easy with your right foot??


I was thinking the same!


----------

